# May Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 May 2008)

Good morning all and welcome to the May stock tipping competition!  

The competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

This month there were a particularly large number of entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (1 May 2008)

Kennas (AZM) is minus 100%  off the bat (appears to be a malfunction of sorts i gather)


----------



## tigerboi (1 May 2008)

joe,you got 2 punters on hlx,col lector in twice & bomba & juiceman still no can play.....tb..


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2008)

Okay fixed all those errors up, except for Kennas' -100% which is a problem with  the Yahoo data.


----------



## Markcoinoz (1 May 2008)

Hi Joe,

I just checked my entry of ROY and i have not been included.

Below is my entry on Pge 2 of the Competition.

Cheers markcoinoz

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 26th-April-2008, 01:33 PM   	   #38
Markcoinoz

Markcoinoz's Avatar

Join Date: Feb 2006
Posts: 49

Default Re: May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!
ROY for me thanks Joe.

The new site looks good.

Cheers markcoinoz
______________


----------



## Markcoinoz (1 May 2008)

Hi Joe,

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

Just realised i only have .06 posts a day even though i have 50 posts.

All i can say is "BUGGER"

Thought i would post here rather than PM you as this at least goes onto my tally

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## tigerboi (1 May 2008)

My rough caculation markcoinoz is you need about 220 posts this month to be eligible for the june comp,start posting ol' mate..tb


----------



## Markcoinoz (1 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> My rough caculation markcoinoz is you need about 220 posts this month to be eligible for the june comp,start posting ol' mate..tb




No worries Tigerboi.

Piece of cake

119 to go!!

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## Markcoinoz (1 May 2008)

Markcoinoz said:


> No worries Tigerboi.
> 
> Piece of cake
> 
> ...





Whoops!!!  Typo!!!

218 to go!!!

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## nioka (1 May 2008)

tigerboi said:


> My rough caculation markcoinoz is you need about 220 posts this month to be eligible for the june comp,start posting ol' mate..tb



 The average posts, if taken over the whole membership period is a little hard on someone who may have been a member as an observer only for a long time before becoming an active participant. 
 Joe would you consider the average posts over a period of say 3 months prior to the comp.?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 May 2008)

nioka said:


> Joe would you consider the average posts over a period of say 3 months prior to the comp.?




Unfortunately, this is incredibly difficult for me to calculate. 

If Mark posts regularly he will qualify for either the June or July competition depending on how many posts a day he makes. I suggested to him to consider getting involved in some of the threads in the General Chat forum.

I know this qualification may seem a little unfair at times but with only 100 spots available in the competition I think regular contributors deserve a little preferential treatment.


----------



## Markcoinoz (1 May 2008)

No worries Joe.

I have plenty of time to make the June comp.

It was my own mistake anyway.

Just be prepared to be swamped by my regular posting:

Cheers markcoinoz


----------



## tigerboi (3 May 2008)

Joe,still a few dramas with the may comp.you have 2 punters on the following stocks.. .BRM,CNP,CVN,AIM,QOL...cheers mate......tb


----------



## farout (3 May 2008)

I wasn't added to the comp either, but I think I am just under the 0.3 posts. Only really started posting in the last month or so. Arrr well, I am still going to pronounce myself the winner when MEE goes up 100%


----------



## Bomba (3 May 2008)

I missed out aswell because of the 0.3 average.  I think i would have won this month with GGG, up 15% for the month and now in trading halt, with a potentially big announcement to come.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (4 May 2008)

hey bomba i was all set to choose ggg but you beat me to it
never mind 2nd choice ord river resources will have to fly my flag


----------



## Miner (4 May 2008)

Markcoinoz said:


> No worries Joe.
> 
> I have plenty of time to make the June comp.
> 
> ...




Never mind Mark
Start a new thread on footy, joke  or weather and start updating it daily on both o them in addtion to your usual High Tech stuff. ppens. NO one will beat you then .


----------



## brty (13 May 2008)

Hi,

I'm interested in updates, especially since my pick is up 47% as of a few minutes ago.

or do I just not know where to look?

brty

Opps, I just read where to look.


----------



## grace (13 May 2008)

brty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in updates, especially since my pick is up 47% as of a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...




Go to the first post on this thread and click on leaderboard.

Picked LNC last month.  Looks like I should have picked it this month as well!


----------



## tigerboi (13 May 2008)

You only have to go to the home page & click on competition for any updates on the tipping comp..


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

Here comes the tiger into the top 10 with brumby resources just getting into 

a canter...

is that a bearish chart over at irm i can see??i know what its like to be on a stock that gets a run at the start of the month..watch out you dont get wind burn when bmy gallops past into no.1 at about 32c...tb


----------



## farout (20 May 2008)

I think Brumby has dropped back to a trot, but I can certainly see the potential there TB. As predicted, my stock pick (MEE) is currently at 100% gain for the month of May. No doubts there will be quite a few changes in the leaderboard in the remaining 10 days.


----------



## tigerboi (20 May 2008)

*Re:Brumby just winding up for christmas...*



farout said:


> I think Brumby has dropped back to a trot, but I can certainly see the potential there TB. As predicted, my stock pick (MEE) is currently at 100% gain for the month of May. No doubts there will be quite a few changes in the leaderboard in the remaining 10 days.




Yeah as i pointed out there is still a few knuckleheads that wanna buy at 20c sell at 23c thinking they are smart,but i gotta be on him as i would spew if he ran away without me,however i dont expect much until the pardoo drilling is over at the end of the year.....tb


----------



## steven1234 (28 May 2008)

We're getting close to the checkered flag here.  I'm glad to see i made the top 3 today, but wouldn't be suprised if i dropped down the ranks in the final day.  Anyone can still win it.


----------



## Joe Blow (2 June 2008)

Congratulations to TheAbyss and sam76 for taking out first and second place in the May competition! 

Last month saw some amazing returns!

Could both please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Here are the final results for the May competition:


----------

